
Machine learning and data are powering Monzo's fintech disruption - rahimnathwani
https://www.thedrum.com/news/2019/04/11/machine-learning-and-data-are-powering-monzos-fintech-disruption
======
NotPaidToPost
Monzo is not "an app".

It's a bank that can only be accessed through an app. Monzo is an actual bank
that provides actual bank accounts.

I think it's important to call it what it is instead of using buzzwords like
"app-only fintech startup scaling its's machine learning capabilities"
(bingo!).

